# environnement et bonne conscience



## je hais les ordis (15 Janvier 2007)

Il faut y croire ...!!!!


          Le1er f&#233;vrier 2007, dans toute la France :

Participez &#224; la plus grande mobilisation   des citoyens contre le Changement Climatique. 
  L'Alliance pour la Plan&#232;te (groupement national d'associations environnementales) lance un appel simple &#224; tous les citoyens, 5 minutes de r&#233;pit pour la plan&#232;te : tout le monde &#233;teint ses veilles et lumi&#232;res le 1er f&#233;vrier 2007 entre 19h55 et 20h00. Il ne s'agit pas d'&#233;conomiser 5 minutes d' &#233;lectricit&#233; uniquement ce jour-l&#224;, mais d'attirer  l'attention des citoyens, des m&#233;dias et des d&#233;cideurs sur le gaspillage d' &#233;nergie et l'urgence de passer &#224; l'action ! 5 minutes de r&#233;pit pour la
plan&#232;te : ca ne prend pas longtemps, ca ne coute rien, et ca montrera aux candidats &#224; la Pr&#233;sidentielle que le changement climatique est un sujet qui doit peser dans le d&#233;bat politique.

  Pourquoi le 1er f&#233;vrier ? Ce jour l&#224; sortira, &#224; Paris, le nouveau rapport du groupe d'experts climatiques des Nations Unies. Cet &#233;v&#232;nement aura lieu en France : il ne faut pas laisser passer cette occasion de braquer les
projecteurs sur l'urgence de la situation climatique mondiale.
   Si nous y participons tous, cette action
aura un r&#233;el poids m&#233;diatique et politique, moins de trois mois avant l' &#233;lection pr&#233;sidentielle!   
 Faites circuler au maximum cet appel  autour de vous et dans tous vos r&#233;seaux ! 



( d&#233;sol&#233; pour la pub, c'&#233;tait au cas o&#249; il y aurait eu des questions )


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

Ok, merci pour le rencard; je fais passer


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Janvier 2007)

moi je serai au ski, ca sera facil ! 
​


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Janvier 2007)

J'adore ta signature: 


> merci de ne pas prendre au s&#233;rieux ce que je dis


 :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> moi je serai au ski, ca sera facil !
> ​



Entre 19h55 et 20h00, tu seras plutôt au chalet à prendre l'apéro


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Janvier 2007)

:mouais: certaines personnes ne comprennent pas l'ironie, alors j'explique.

en tout cas ce rendez-vous du 1er Fevrier est bel et bien s&#233;rieux....

je suis dubitatif sur la concr&#233;tisation du projet mais on sait jamais  

peut-&#234;tre aurra-t-on une surprise....



et c'est vrai que je serai surement en train de prendre l'ap&#233;ro le 1er fevrier &#224; 19h55.....j'essaierai de ne pas me mettre sous la lumi&#232;re et de penser &#224; vous !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Ah mince j'ai prévu de poster sur Macg le 1er février à 19h56  

bon je ferais un effort


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> :mouais: certaines personnes ne comprennent pas l'ironie, alors j'explique.
> 
> en tout cas ce rendez-vous du 1er Fevrier est bel et bien sérieux....
> 
> ...



Mais si, on comprend . Et je me doute que ce rendez vous est sérieux... malheuresement. Je doute que ca fasse quelque chose. Ce n'est pas vraiment la lumière qui change quelque chose. Que les gens ne mettent pas de guirlandes hideuses aux fenetres pendant tout décembre aurait surement été plus utile à la limite d'ailleurs . Et en plus, ca aurait fait du bien à nos pauv" yeux de passants.
Une journée sans voiture ca aurait été plus utile par exemple selon moi.

Mais bon, de toute manière, c'est surtout aux entreprises de s'améliorer, et au gouvernement de faire des trucs. Et à mon avis, ca vca les faire bien marrer que quelques milliers de gens éteignent leurs lumières en signe de mécontentement!


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Une journée sans voiture ca aurait été plus utile par exemple selon moi.
> 
> Mais bon, de toute manière, c'est surtout aux entreprises de s'améliorer, et au gouvernement de faire des trucs. Et à mon avis, ca vca les faire bien marrer que quelques milliers de gens éteignent leurs lumières en signe de mécontentement!



La journée sans voiture, ça existe déjà   ; et puis, c'est surtout symbolique tout ça. Quant au fait que ce soit plutôt aux entreprises ou au gouvernement, ce serait bien qu'on arrête de se renvoyer la balle et qu'on agisse TOUS, non?!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

En voil&#224; une id&#233;e qui est b&#234;te !!!!

M&#234;me si &#231;a part d'un bon sentiment, &#231;a va avoir des cons&#233;quences qui vont &#224; l'oppos&#233; du but recherch&#233; !

Ce sont nos centrales nucl&#233;aires qui produisent la plus grosse partie de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; que nous consommons. Or, une centrale nucl&#233;aire, &#231;a ne s'arr&#234;te pas et &#231;a ne d&#233;marre pas au quart de tour.

Pour faire face aux variations quotidiennes de consommation, on est oblig&#233; de mettre &#224; contribution des centrales thermiques (consommant des &#233;nergies fossiles) ou hydro&#233;lectriques (pas tr&#232;s nombreuses), ou d'importer de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; des pays &#233;trangers limitrophes, voire d'organiser des d&#233;lestages s&#233;lectifs.

Alors un trou de 5 minutes dans la consommation, le 1er f&#233;vrier 2007, &#231;a aura quoi comme cons&#233;quence ?

1/ Un gros probl&#232;me au d&#233;but de l'op&#233;ration, parce qu'on aura une production trop importante face &#224; une consommation qui chutera tr&#232;s rapidement. Si l'&#233;v&#233;nement aura &#233;t&#233; suffisamment pr&#233;par&#233; &#224; l'avance (notamment par la mise en route pr&#233;ventive de centrales thermiques, qu'on arr&#234;tera alors) on pourra s'en sortir. Sinon, on risque de faire sauter le r&#233;seau de distribution &#233;lectrique fran&#231;ais, ainsi que tous les r&#233;seaux interconnect&#233;s d'Europe de l'Ouest.

2/ Un gros probl&#232;me &#224; la fin des 5 minutes, o&#249; la consommation r&#233;-augmentera d'un coup. La production d'&#233;lectricit&#233; se retrouvera cette fois-ci trop faible face &#224; la demande. On aura les m&#234;mes risques qu'&#224; la chute de consommation.


Bref, cette op&#233;ration risque de nous co&#251;ter cher en p&#233;trole, et tr&#232;s probablement en r&#233;parations si le r&#233;seau n'y r&#233;siste pas. Et si on se retrouve tous plong&#233;s dans le noir et dans le froid (apr&#232;s qua &#231;a ait saut&#233, on aura aussi droit &#224; l'in&#233;vitable lot d'incendies provoqu&#233;s par les bougies allum&#233;es et les po&#234;les mal entretenus...

Voici un article, pour ceux qui auraient la m&#233;moire courte : la coupure du 5 novembre 2006 &#233;tait allemande



Avec tout ces ennuis et cette pollution en perspective, j'en viens &#224; me demander si l'Alliance pour la Plan&#232;te ne serait pas une branche verte d'Al Qua&#239;da, hum ... :mouais:


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En voilà une idée qui est bête !!!!



C'est tellement mieux de ne jamais rien faire


----------



## al02 (15 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> :mouais: certaines personnes ne comprennent pas l'ironie, alors j'explique.
> 
> en tout cas ce rendez-vous du 1er Fevrier est bel et bien s&#233;rieux....
> 
> ...



Il faut voir le site : http://www.lalliance.fr/ 

N.B. : il aurait fallu _enguirlander_ les gens mettant des d&#233;corations de No&#235;l !


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> Le1er février 2007, dans toute la France :
> 
> tout le monde éteint ses veilles et lumières le 1er février 2007 entre 19h55 et 20h00.



Impossible !!! A 19h57, il y a le tirage du Loto.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est tellement mieux de ne jamais rien faire


Alors tu n'as pas lu ou pas compris la suite de ce que j'ai &#233;crit.

Si on veut vraiment faire un geste, ce n'est s&#251;rement pas celui-l&#224; qu'il faut faire : il est *anti-&#233;cologique*, et *dangereux* humainement et techniquement parlant.


Si l'on doit couper la lumi&#232;re, ce doit &#234;tre de mani&#232;re pr&#233;visible et sur de plus longues p&#233;riodes. Inciter les gens &#224; aller se coucher plus t&#244;t, ou &#224; ne pas (ou moins) chauffer les pi&#232;ces les moins utilis&#233;es de la maison serait bien plus efficace.


----------



## PinkTurtle (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> En voilà une idée qui est bête !!!!
> Même si ça part d'un bon sentiment, ça va avoir des conséquences qui vont à l'opposé du but recherché !



Ce qui me fait peur moi, ce sont les gens qui ont ces idées là. Ils sont sensés réfléchir un peu sur le sujet quand meme.... et ben faut croire qu'ils sont un peu allumés et utopiques. :hein:
S'ils donnaient des solutions et des idées correctes, ca serait bien suivit et ca permettrait de faire des trucs sensés. 

Bref, je vais continuer à faire mon tri selectif, utiliser ma voiture le moins possible, pas trop consommer d'electricité en moyenne, ... ca sera déja bien.


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Alors tu n'as pas lu ou pas compris la suite de ce que j'ai écrit.
> 
> Si on veut vraiment faire un geste, ce n'est sûrement pas celui-là qu'il faut faire : il est *anti-écologique*, et *dangereux* humainement et techniquement parlant.



Si, si, j'ai bien lu et bien compris. Et je répète, c'est symbolique tout ça. Peu de chances que le nombre de personnes éteignant la lumière chez eux soit suffisant pour mettre quoi que ce soit en danger. C'est un évènement à médiatiser pour mettre un vrai problème en avant. Et je salue l'initiative car, même si on parle un peu plus d'environnement aujourd'hui, il y a encore beaucoup de nos comportements à modifier....


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

J'ai piscine ça compte


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Inciter les gens à aller se coucher plus tôt, ou à ne pas (ou moins) chauffer les pièces les moins utilisées de la maison serait bien plus efficace.



Là, je suis bien d'accord mais ce n'est pas forcément incompatible avec des opérations coup de poing.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> En voil&#224; une id&#233;e qui est b&#234;te !!!!
> 
> ...




il faut pas exag&#233;rer, parce qu'&#233;teindre la lumi&#232;re et les veilleuses est plus un acte symbolique qu'autre chose et je doute que &#231;a mette en p&#233;ril quoi que ce soit...les r&#233;seaux sont d&#233;j&#224; dimensionn&#233;s pour supporter une remise en charge brutale en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e pendant laquelle la demande concerne &#224; la fois le secteur professionnel et le secteur indiviiduel....
Et puis bon...20&#37; des individus (20% serait un &#233;norme succ&#232;s) &#233;teignant deux trois loupiottes et 5 veilles, &#231;a va pas peser lourd par rapport &#224; l'&#233;clairage public (des autoroutes belges), le concert de Johnny en suisse et autres joyeuset&#233;s


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Si, si, j'ai bien lu et bien compris. Et je r&#233;p&#232;te, c'est symbolique tout &#231;a. Peu de chances que le nombre de personnes &#233;teignant la lumi&#232;re chez eux soit suffisant pour mettre quoi que ce soit en danger. C'est un &#233;v&#232;nement &#224; m&#233;diatiser pour mettre un vrai probl&#232;me en avant. Et je salue l'initiative car, m&#234;me si on parle un peu plus d'environnement aujourd'hui, il y a encore beaucoup de nos comportements &#224; modifier....


Si le mouvement n'est pas suivi, il n'a pas d'int&#233;r&#234;t.
S'il est peu suivi, alors on consommera simplement plus de p&#233;trole qu'un autre soir.
S'il est trop bien suivi, &#231;a risque de poser des probl&#232;mes &#224; EDF.

Et question symbole contre le gaspillage d'&#233;nergie, on peut trouver mieux !  
Des journ&#233;es _"Prenez le train, laissez votre voiture au garage"_ ou _"N'achetez pas de produits manufactur&#233;s &#224; l'autre bout du monde"_ auraient plus de sens...


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et question symbole contre le gaspillage d'énergie, on peut trouver mieux !
> Des journées _"Prenez le train, laissez votre voiture au garage"_ ou _"N'achetez pas de produits manufacturés à l'autre bout du monde"_ auraient plus de sens...



Ces journées existent déjà... et elles sont interessantes, mais c'est pareil, si elles étaiet trop bien suivies, elles pourraient elles aussi poser problème (est-ce que la SNCF pourrait suivre, par exemple?)


----------



## fedo (15 Janvier 2007)

> Si nous y participons tous, cette action
> aura un réel poids médiatique et politique, moins de trois mois avant l' élection présidentielle!
> Faites circuler au maximum cet appel autour de vous et dans tous vos réseaux !. Contact information : Cyrielle, Les Amis de la Terre : 01 48 51 18 95.



:mouais: prosélytisme et publicité.

perso je propose qu'on arrête les flatulences pendant une journée car le méthane est un des pires gaz à effet de serre.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

fedo a dit:


> :mouais: prosélytisme et publicité.
> 
> perso je propose qu'on arrête les flatulences pendant une journée car le méthane est un des pires gaz à effet de serre.



vu la taille de la police, tu dois flatuler beaucoup


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> il faut pas exagérer, parce qu'éteindre la lumière et les veilleuses est plus un acte symbolique qu'autre chose et je doute que ça mette en péril quoi que ce soit...les réseaux sont déjà dimensionnés pour supporter une remise en charge brutale en début de soirée pendant laquelle la demande concerne à la fois le secteur professionnel et le secteur indiviiduel....
> Et puis bon...20% des individus (20% serait un énorme succès) éteignant deux trois loupiottes et 5 veilles, ça va pas peser lourd par rapport à l'éclairage public (des autoroutes belges), le concert de Johnny en suisse et autres joyeusetés


Le calcul est vite fait. Si le mouvement est bien suivi, ça peut mener à couper brutalement plus d'un gigawatt (on n'éclaire pas les foyers avec des uniques ampoules de 15W !).

Je ne dis pas que ça va sauter à tous les coup, mais seulement que ça présente un risque.

Ce qui est sûr en revanche, c'est que ça va consommer plus de pétrole qu'à la normale.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Les industries américaines, européennes et chinoises  participent ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

trop loins le 1er fevrier, je risque d'oublier


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> le concert de Johnny en suisse et autres joyeusetés



Oui, c'est bien que les suisses prennent consciences des dégâts environnementaux de leur politique de collectes des déchets


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ces journ&#233;es existent d&#233;j&#224;... et elles sont interessantes, mais c'est pareil, si elles &#233;taiet trop bien suivies, elles pourraient elles aussi poser probl&#232;me (est-ce que la SNCF pourrait suivre, par exemple?)


Tout-&#224;-fait d'accord. J'ai dit que ces journ&#233;es auraient _plus de sens_ pour le symbole dont on parle, mais ce n'est que symbolique, et &#231;a pose toujours des probl&#232;mes techniques du fait du caract&#232;re tr&#232;s exceptionnel.

On ferait mieux d'arr&#234;ter les actions symboliques, et de tous s'y mettre pour de bon. Pour ma part je m'y suis d&#233;j&#224; mis depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es, tant au niveau de ma consommation d'eau, d'&#233;clairage, de chauffage et de produits manufactur&#233;s, qu'au niveau de mes moyens de transport (je ne prends plus que le train et le m&#233;tro) et de mes ordures m&#233;nag&#232;res. Mon Mac consomme aussi 5 fois moins que mon ancien PC...

Qu'est-ce que ceux qui voudront couper leur &#233;clairage pendant 5 minutes sont r&#233;ellement pr&#234;ts &#224; faire d'utile, apr&#232;s ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2007)

Et la méthode Jim Jones meet the solar temple order? Elle ne vous tente pas? 
Le 1er à 19h55 ; hop!.... Vous vous sifflez tous un grand verre de jus d'orange cyanuré...


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On ferait mieux d'arrêter les actions symboliques, et de tous s'y mettre pour de bon.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais je crois que beaucoup de monde n'a pas encore bien compris les enjeux actuels. S' il fallait effectivement choisir entre actions symboliques et le fait que tout le monde s' y mette, je n'hésiterais pas, évidemment, mais les gens n'ont pas l'air encore prêts, il faudra probablement une bonne vieille catastrophe pour que les mentalités changent...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Demain je vais jeter plus de 100 vieux CD's je mérite la lapidation.


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Demain je vais jeter plus de 100 vieux CD's je mérite la lapidation.


tout d&#233;pends o&#249;&#8230;


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> (...) il faudra probablement une bonne vieille catastrophe pour que les mentalités changent...


... comme un blackout, le 1er févier à 19h55 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Demain je vais jeter plus de 100 vieux CD's je mérite la lapidation.



Meuuuuuuuuuh nooooooon! Tu peux même les cramer, c'est plus drôle...


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ... comme un blackout, le 1er févier à 19h55 ?



T'es lourd!


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Demain je vais jeter plus de 100 vieux CD's je mérite la lapidation.



Pourquoi tu ne les revends pas?


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien que les suisses prennent consciences des dégâts environnementaux de leur politique de collectes des déchets




Ce qui est fort dommage, c'est que le lamentable épisode médiatique du Clémenceau ait reduit à néant nos espoirs de délocaliser notre Jauni beaucoup plus loin, dans un pays monde.
Jauni à Calcutta, ça aurait été une superbe fin de carrière et un recyclage gagnant-gagnant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne les revends pas?



Ce sont des vieux CD de hmm photos de vacances.


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce sont des vieux CD de hmm photos de vacances.



Ok, jete les alors...


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On ferait mieux d'arrêter les actions symboliques, et de tous s'y mettre pour de bon. Pour ma part je m'y suis déjà mis depuis plusieurs années, tant au niveau de ma consommation d'eau, d'éclairage, de chauffage et de produits manufacturés, qu'au niveau de mes moyens de transport (je ne prends plus que le train et le métro) et de mes ordures ménagères. Mon Mac consomme aussi 5 fois moins que mon ancien PC...



alors disons que je suis parfaitement d'accord et que, généralement, ce genre d'action me fait sourire, mais c'est marrant, à chaque fois qu'il y a ce type d'initiative (même si on met de côté le fait que tu considères que c'est contre productif sur le moment d'un point de vue énergétique), on a vite fait de dire: "au lieu de parader et de blablater, faut faire des chose sérieuses"

Seulement voilà, c'est pas impossible qu'une part importante de ceux qui se lancent dans ce genre d'actions fasse déjà un peu mieux que la moyenne qui se gausse en permanence (moi le premier  ) :style: ...on a toujours tendance à considérer que ceux qui se lancent là dedans ne font que ça pour solutionner le problème, ce qui est bien entendu faux. 

bref, plutôt que de prendre pour des cons les gens qui se lancent dans ce genre d'action en disant qu'ils feraient mieux de faire autre chose, laissons les vivre (je sais, c'est dur) et faisons aussi ce que l'on considère comme pertinent.

P/tain, si c'est pas bisounours, ça! :style:


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

sinon, j'ai un gros 4*4 :style:


----------



## spud34 (15 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> P/tain, si c'est pas bisounours, ça! :style:



Nan, c'est pas bisounours, c'est extrêment bien pensé :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> sinon, j'ai un gros 4*4 :style:


moi j'avais un 6x6 Hasselblad, mais depuis le num&#233;rique je l'utilise moins


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas bisounours, c'est extrêment bien pensé :love:



c'est le début d'année et son cortège de résolutions: j'ai décidé de ne pas maltraiter mon prochain (seulement celui d'après  )


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Je tire la chasse des WC une seule fois par jour
Je ne passe pas l'aspirateur, ne repasse pas mes chemises, mes vitres ne sont plus des vitres ..
Je n'ai pas de voiture
Je me douche 1 fois par semaine et encore si le dimanche tombe sur un jour pair 
Je n'utilise pas de papier WC
Je n'allume pas le chauffage
Je ne met pas de couche à mon fils de 2 ans
Je ne regarde pas la télé
Je ne pète jamais

Bilan écologique positif, sauf pour mon entourage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce sont des vieux CD de hmm photos de vacances.



dommage que on habite pas pres : je recupere tous les cds usagés pour.....
les accrocher a mes futurs arbres de ma future maison*     




*et que j'ai pas encore trouvé ni donc achetée


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dommage que on habite pas pres : je recupere tous les cds usagés pour.....
> les accrocher a mes futurs arbres de ma future maison*
> 
> 
> ...


ben d&#233;p&#233;che toi, car on a tous des probl&#232;mes de stock


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui auraient rat&#233; le coche, on peut cumuler avec l'orgasme plan&#233;taire dont il fut question ici il n'y a pas si longtemps ?

Parce que si je peux profiter d'&#234;tre dans le noir pour prendre mon pied et que tout ca aide la plan&#232;te, perso ca m'arrange. En tout cas plus que de me prendre la t&#234;te en allant aux containers de recyclage toutes les semaines ! 

Il y a des badges de pr&#233;vus ? "_je recycle, et je tire mon coup a la bougie : la plan&#232;te me dit merci !_" ?


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> ca montrera aux candidats &#224; la Pr&#233;sidentielle que le changement climatique est un sujet qui doit peser dans le d&#233;bat politique.




 




je hais les ordis a dit:


> Il faut y croire ...!!!!




 



spud34 a dit:


> C'est tellement mieux de ne jamais rien faire




  

Bon promis : je ferais, m&#234;me si je suis tout seul 

je comptais en parler a un ami (lila), mais ses orgasmes s'accompagnent souvent de lach&#233;s de m&#233;thane alors c'est nul.


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


>


Privilège de l'âge ?!...


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Privilège de l'âge ?!...



Tais toi et entraine toi soit a allumer des bougies, soit a orgasmer en cadence, fesses d'huitre ! Tu ne respectes donc rien ?!


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tais toi et entraine toi soit a allumer des bougies, soit a orgasmer en cadence, fesses d'huitre ! Tu ne respectes donc rien ?!


Je respecte mes engagements, moi, Môôôôssieur !!   

 

Quand aux huîtres....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> dommage que on habite pas pres : je recupere tous les cds usagés pour.....
> les accrocher a mes futurs arbres de ma future maison*
> 
> 
> ...



Mais madame peut venir les chercher, ils sentent le pipi de chat .


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais madame peut venir les chercher, ils sentent le pipi de chat .



Leur efficacité n'en sera que plus grande vis à vis des oiseaux !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2007)

Vous avez pensé à toute l'électricité gaspillée à écrire et poster ces conneries?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Non là c'est de l'information durable


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> ... blablabla ...
> mais les gens n'ont pas l'air encore prêts, il faudra probablement une bonne vieille catastrophe pour que les mentalités changent...



Ou une bonne guerre. Je suis prêt.


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132955 a dit:
			
		

> Ou une bonne guerre. Je suis prêt.



Ah, toi oui, mais pas "_les gens_", alors tu n'es pas très charitable mon minou adoré !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Qu'elle mette un casque :mouais: Apr&#232;s tout, si je la comprends bien, j'ai le droit, vu que j'ai un but.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> (...) il faudra probablement une bonne vieille catastrophe pour que les mentalités changent...


Ça m'en rappelle malheureusement d'autres, de mentalités.....


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> sinon, j'ai un gros 4*4 :style:



Moi j'ai un 2 x 2, mais j'écrase les lapins, les hérissons, les renards et les caddies des mamies qui rentrent du marché : ca compte aussi.
Les trois premiers, c'est pour le plaisir. Les caddies, c'est pour manger ce qu'il y a dedans.

J'aime pas la nature, j'aime pas les gens. Les deux puent. Par contre, j'adore les escalators et les pompes à essence. Pour Noel, j'ai mis dans mon salon un poteau électrique décoré avec des fils de fer barbelés et des pinces crocodiles. Quand des amis passaient me voir avec leurs momes, je mettais l'ensemble sous tension. Essayez : des heures de fou rire assurées.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

fedo a dit:


> :mouais: prosélytisme et publicité.
> 
> perso je propose qu'on arrête les flatulences pendant une journée car le méthane est un des pires gaz à effet de serre.



Je peux pas, j'ai cassoulet


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Demain je vais jeter plus de 100 vieux CD's je mérite la lapidation.



Tu les jettes sur qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime pas la nature, j'aime pas les gens. Les deux puent.


Et il y a pire : les b&#233;b&#233;s ! Aucune conversation raisonn&#233;e n'est possible et qu'est-ce que &#231;a schlingue&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

J'ose pas imaginer ce que pensent les bébés de nous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu les jettes sur qui ?



Sur les personnes DCD, ouais il est tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ose pas imaginer ce que pensent les bébés de nous



il pensent : arretezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz de m'embrasser !!!   

toi va te raser, tu piques !!
 toi va te doucher , j'aime pas ton parfum
toi arrete de me toucher , ça chatuille et je veux la paix
toi arrete les grimaces, t'es vraiment moche et idiot


oli volà  

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> tout le monde éteint ses veilles et lumières le 1er février 2007 entre 19h55 et 20h00.



Qui s'occupe des feux tricolores et des ascenseurs ? :rateau:


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qui s'occupe des feux tricolores et des ascenseurs ? :rateau:


Ceux qui en ont marre de vivre.
   

Le premier jour du deuxi&#232;me mois de cette ann&#233;e, le r&#233;cepteur de t&#233;l&#233;vision restera &#233;teint comme d'habitude.
Si je voulais me joindre &#224; la manifestation propos&#233;e, alors je serais oblig&#233; de l'allumer exceptionnellement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, un gadget.

Bon, je ne joue pas les s&#233;rieux, au vu des derniers posts le sujet est d&#233;j&#224; partie en cahouette.

Cahouettes ?

_Bring the bier,
com'on com'on,
bring the bier !_


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Janvier 2007)

j'ai recu ce message pour le 1er fevrier encore 3 fois sur ma boite mail, provenant d'horizons divers, je commence à me dire que là ca va pitete marcher...

en même temps les verts sont tellement bas dans les sondages ...

c'est à n'y plus rien comprendre

   


:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> en même temps les verts sont tellement bas dans les sondages ...



Je ne vois pas le rapport


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Janvier 2007)

maaais si regarde bien


----------



## PinkTurtle (26 Janvier 2007)

Prions pour que ca ne marche pas....  
Comme l'a dit Pascal dans la 1ere page....

Franchement, y'aurait eu bien plus intelligent a faire quand meme..... au niveau de l'eau par ex. Style pas de bain, réutilisation de l'eau de pluie, économie de l'eau pendant cette semaine la.....


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

moi pour faire des &#233;conomies d'eau, je vais pisser et chier chez mon voisin  

Si jamais il est pas la, je fais ca dans son jardin


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4146357 a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais il est pas la, je fais ca dans son jardin



et en plus ça fait de l'engrais ...  

si vous me chercher ...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> si vous me chercher ...


 
T'es chez le voisin ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Aaaahhh&#8230; Mackie et les chiottes&#8230; Une longue histoire


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Janvier 2007)

non mais est-ce que quelqu'un va penser aux arbres ???

bande d'egoistes !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

justement, on va chier chez le voisin, pour pas utiliser de papier :bebe:


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Janvier 2007)

tu vas chier le voisin ????


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

ben oui pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> non mais est-ce que quelqu'un va penser aux arbres ???
> :


Hum...
Tout va bien.
Ton corps change.
Mais ce n'est pas sale.
Pense aux arbres!


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2007)

Ne pas oublier que demain est le jour J !


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> justement, on va chier chez le voisin, pour pas utiliser de papier :bebe:





			
				 Gargantua a dit:
			
		

> J'ay (respondit Gargantua) par longue et curieuse experience inventé un moyen de me torcher le cul, le plus seigneurial, le plus excellent, le plus expedient que jamais feut veu.



Voilà, Mackie, tu lis Gargantua et tu n'as plus besoin d'aller chez le voisin 
Bon, c'est vrai que son moyen le meilleur n'est peut-être pas le plus simple en ville mais enfin


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que demain est le jour J !



Et pas un qui ait encore répondu, comme à l'accoutumée :



> Je peux pas, j'ai piscine !


----------



## PinkTurtle (31 Janvier 2007)

Sur le site des amis de la terre, on trouve une FAQ:
http://www.amisdelaterre.org/Pourquoi-5-minutes-de-repit-pour.html




> Question: Une baisse brutale de la consommation ne va-t-elle pas provoquer une
> surtension dans les centrales &#233;lectriques ?
> 
> R&#233;ponse: Une telle mobilisation va certainement faire baisser sensiblement le
> ...



*Conclusion: pour ceux qui veulent suivre le mouvement, essayer de ne pas rallumer tout de suite vos lumi&#232;re. Ca &#233;viterait de faire tout p&#233;ter, c'est eux qui le disent eux m&#234;me...*


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> *Conclusion: pour ceux qui veulent suivre le mouvement, essayer de ne pas rallumer tout de suite vos lumi&#232;re. Ca &#233;viterait de faire tout p&#233;ter, c'est eux qui le disent eux m&#234;me...*



Souvenons-nous de la panne gigantesque du 4 novembre 2006.
Il sera prudent de se munir de *bougies* !


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2007)

Ils ont l'habitude &#224; RTE/EDF : ils savent que quand c'est la pub pendant le film ou la mi-temps, tout le monde se l&#232;ve pour aller pisser ou chercher une bi&#232;re dans le frigo (ou les deux) et allume la lumi&#232;re et hop, la conso qui remonte 

Ne pas oublier de d&#233;brancher les radiateurs &#233;lectriques pour commencer , apr&#232;s c'est pas les bricoles qui manquent : les chargeurs de t&#233;l&#233;phone, les radio-r&#233;veils, votre freelivebox, &#231;a va de soi  , c'est du boulot. Le mieux c'est de couper le disoncteur


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2007)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> *Conclusion: pour ceux qui veulent suivre le mouvement, essayer de ne pas rallumer tout de suite vos lumière. Ca éviterait de faire tout péter, c'est eux qui le disent eux même...*





al02 a dit:


> Souvenons-nous de la panne gigantesque du 4 novembre 2006.
> Il sera prudent de se munir de *bougies* !





Luc G a dit:


> Ne pas oublier de débrancher les radiateurs électriques pour commencer , après c'est pas les bricoles qui manquent : les chargeurs de téléphone, les radio-réveils, votre freelivebox, ça va de soi  , c'est du boulot. Le mieux c'est de couper le disoncteur


On va bien rigoler...
La manif serait intéressante si les manifestants ne rallumaient plus du tout leurs appareils électriques.

Ce qui vaudrait réellement la peine d'essayer pour combattre l'émission de gaz carbonique, c'est de ne pas respirer pendant ces cinq minutes. Facile !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> maaais si regarde bien



Je plaisantais  Cela dit suivant le nombre de foyers concern&#233;s, je pense que les pr&#233;sidentiables de tous bords vont davantage lorgner du c&#244;t&#233; des mod&#233;rateurs verts. 
Bush, lui, semble tardivement &#234;tre contamin&#233; par une crise de hulkite aig&#252;e, comme quoi Schwarzenegger semble avoir davantage de plomb dans la cervelle que le pr&#233;sident des USA. Qu'il suive comme un mouton, pour X ou Y raison, &#224; la limite, au point o&#249; nous en sommes, peu importe  
Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer que les jaunes vont aussi passer au vert, au lieu de se contenter de s'int&#233;resser l&#233;gitimement &#224; leur d&#233;veloppement &#233;conomique mais en s'asphyxiant &#224; petit feu.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Février 2007)

*AFIN D'ÉVITER D'AVOIR DES VENTS*
à forte teneur en gaz à effet de serre pendant ces cinq minutes

il est fortement déconseillé de manger des fayots ce midi.


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2007)

fedo a dit:


> perso je propose qu'on arrête les flatulences pendant une journée car le méthane est un des pires gaz à effet de serre.





yvos a dit:


> vu la taille de la police, tu dois flatuler beaucoup





Luc G a dit:


> Je peux pas, j'ai cassoulet





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *AFIN D'ÉVITER D'AVOIR DES VENTS*
> à forte teneur en gaz à effet de serre pendant ces cinq minutes
> 
> il est fortement déconseillé de manger des fayots ce midi.


... ces fayots sentent le réchauffé !

Raison de plus pour ne pas respirer


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2007)

Ce soir, faites un geste pour la plan&#232;te. 

Sinon, en avant pour la panne assez universelle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

c'est a quelle heure deja ?  

me rappelle plus et je n'habite pas sur paris ......
il parait que meme la tourre eiffelle* elle aussi sera noire pendant 5 minutes   









* a lire avec mon accent


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

C'est bientôt, non?
Va faire manger des gosses dans le noir, toi.
Idée à la con.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Chez moi si j'&#233;teins tout je sais pas quand tous rallumer j'ai que des r&#233;veils digitaux, si c'est pas con c't'histoire. 

Je viens d'apprendre que la ville de Lyon &#233;teindra ces lumi&#232;res aussi. 
Mais qu'il y ait _des lumi&#232;res_ &#224; la ville de Lyon, &#231;a c'est une nouvelle.

Hum enfin ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Macgé va-t-il éteindre ces serveurs ?

Suspens ...


----------



## yzykom (1 Février 2007)

Je n'aurais pas d&#251; arr&#234;ter de fumer : pas de feu pour les bougies ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2007)

Vlan !
Plus d'courant !
Mon ordi est éteint !
Internet s'arrête !
J'vois pas l'clavier !
Ma femme et mon chien pédalent pour faire marcher le chauffage, le lave-linge...
 
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

zut , j'ai oubli&#233; ma veste dans la machine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


allez zuuuu , je la passe au seche linge


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Bon, au baromètre IEFCM* c'est un bide













* Immeuble En Face de Chez Moi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Je confirme mon voisin n'était pas au courant ... (hahahahaha)


----------



## fredintosh (1 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait donc finalement une id&#233;e lumineuse.


----------



## GreenC4U (1 Février 2007)

Nan juste pour dire c'était vachement drôle de changer de couche à ma puce à la lueur de la bougie.
Et en plus le gros KKDO


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Pas facile de faire à manger dans le noir.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas facile de faire à manger dans le noir.



ne mange pas et va au lit


----------



## macaronique (1 Février 2007)

J'espère que chacun qui a éteint ses lumières ce soir pensera désormais à économiser l'énergie tous les jours, ça ferait une vraie différence. Ce n'est pas (que) la politique qui peut sauver la planète.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Février 2007)

Je me suis baladé dans le centre de Paris à l'heure prévue... Et bien, le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ça n'a pas été très suivi. Sur plus d'une centaine de fenêtres éclairées, je n'ai enregistré que ... 3 extinctions ! Et pendant ce temps là l'éclairage public brillait de mille feux... On ne risquait pas de manque de lumière, entre 19h55 et 20h00.


----------



## yzykom (2 Février 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> J'espère que chacun qui a éteint ses lumières ce soir pensera désormais à économiser l'énergie tous les jours, ça ferait une vraie différence. Ce n'est pas (que) la politique qui peut sauver la planète.



D'accord avec toi.  

Apparemment, ce mouvement a quand même pas mal été suivi. Mais, c'est vrai que la baisse de consommation, plus qu'un coup déclat; devienne une habitude. En plus; c'est bon pour le porte-monnaie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

Alors? Heureux?


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Apparemment, ce mouvement a quand même pas mal été suivi



Même moi je l'ai suivi... 
le temps de mettre en route le lave vaisselle et hop : les plombs ont pété...

Deux marches d'escaliers loupées et un coin de mur plus tard, 3 minutes avaient passé et je me suis dit que ma contribution avait suffi...

geste symbolique, qu'ils disaient... 

il est pas symbolique mon bleu !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2007)

C'est bien fait! C'est le petit Jesus qui t'a puni pour ta méchanceté...


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Février 2007)

bon je reviens du ski, 
il a fait beau et c'était super cool pour ceux que ca intéresse,

je vois que finalement ca a pas mal marché cette mobilisation, c'est plutôt une bonne chose .... 

vivement qu'on remette ca !!


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2007)

Ce soir l&#224; je travaillais ..... j'aurais voulu que mes colocs le fassent mais ils s'en tapent complet ... ils ont d&#233;j&#224; du mal &#224; trier leur ordures alors faire gaffe &#224; leur conso .... c'est pas demain la veille ....

Je travaillais pour un mus&#233;e .... et personne n'a pens&#233; a le faire ... d&#233;gout&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> vivement qu'on remette ca !!



Bien le problème avec ce genre d'action - ça occulte un peu le fond.
Parce que, pour changer quelque chose, c'est tous les jours qu'il faut faire gaffe à sa consommation d'énergie, pas juste cinq minutes de temps en temps.

Ah, le nombre de clowns "concernés" par le sort de la planète mais prenant leur caisse pour faire 200 mètres.......


----------



## al02 (3 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, le nombre de clowns "concernés" par le sort de la planète mais prenant leur caisse pour faire 200 mètres.......



Après eux, le chaos ! Ils s'en foutent.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2007)

Et certains sont surnommés "hélicologistes"


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> e travaillais pour un mus&#233;e .... et personne n'a pens&#233; a le faire ... d&#233;gout&#233;



Oui, les gens sont m&#233;chants. Je me tue &#224; vous le dire ! :mouais:

D'ailleurs, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que nous avons les noms de ceux qui ont post&#233; entre 19:55 et 20:00.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, les gens sont méchants. Je me tue à vous le dire ! :mouais:
> 
> D'ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que nous avons les noms de ceux qui ont posté entre 19:55 et 20:00.



*LES ORDUUUUUUUUURES!!!!!!!*


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, le nombre de clowns "concernés" par le sort de la planète mais prenant leur caisse pour faire 200 mètres.......


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que nous avons les noms de ceux qui ont post&#233; entre 19:55 et 20:00.



Moi, je me relevais dans les escaliers&#8230;

Si j'ai post&#233;, c'&#233;tait pas moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Moi, je me relevais dans les escaliers
> 
> Si j'ai posté, c'était pas moi.



Quelle fabuleuse invention que celle du cric !


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quelle fabuleuse invention que celle du cric !


D'ailleurs c'est en pédalant dare-dare sur le cric que j'ai pu produire l'infime quantité d'électricité nécessairement suffisante pour poster à 19 heures 58. J'en suis fier !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que nous avons les noms de ceux qui ont posté entre 19:55 et 20:00.



moi j'ai pas posté : j'avais piscine


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> moi j'ai pas posté : j'avais piscine



Heureusement que Loustic était là pour m'aider à me redresser !

S'il fallait compter sur l'entraide italienne je serais encore par terre à geindre !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

de toute façon je ne t'interesse que si je porte des bottes  







ps: au fait ,il n'y a pas eu de ..........boummmmm !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> de toute façon je ne t'interesse que si je porte des bottes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime tes couettes aussi, tu le sais bien  la façon dont tu cuisines le lapin et plein de choses encore !

Et puis, boummm ? je me réserve pour mon anniversaire


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Février 2007)

c'est marrant cet esprit de contradiction.....contredire plutot que de ne rien dire ...

utilisons la psychologie inversée pour communiquer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

D'accord.
A toi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

a moi ? 

ben alors.......j'ai pas bonne conscience , je ne suis pas ecolo :rose: :rose:


----------

